# Danfoss VLT8000 über Profibus



## Bender25 (13 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich weiß wieder einmal Danfoss.. Bin aber aus der Suche nicht ganz schlau geworden. Und ein paar Links funktionieren bei mir nicht, weil unsere EDV mal wieder was gesperrt hat :twisted: 

Wir steuern 4 VTL8000 über Hardware an. Nun möchte ich aber ein paar Daten via Profibus aus diesen Kisten holen. Sprich ein paar Analogwerte und Zählerstände auslesen... 
Hat dies jemand schon gemacht und kann mir sagen wie ich genau vorgehen muß? Oder vieleicht einen fertigen FC?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir mal wieder helfen könntet..


----------



## volker (13 Februar 2007)

für einen danfoss habe ich das noch nicht getestet.
für einen micromaster4 habe ich da was. ist für ppo1 und ppo2.
könnte also durchaus für den danfoss direkt funktionieren.
schau die mal die fc62 aus meinem mm4_stds an.


----------



## 3Scode (13 Februar 2007)

*Danfoss Profibus*

Hallo,
gib einfach Danfoss als Suchbegriff und du erhältst eine Menge Informationen aus dem Forum.
sollte dies nicht reichen könnte ich dir einen FB auf Codesys-Basis zum Steuern des FU, lesen und schreiben der Parameter


----------



## JörgK (16 Februar 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> ...
> Und ein paar Links funktionieren bei mir nicht, weil unsere EDV mal wieder was gesperrt hat :twisted:
> ...
> Oder vieleicht einen fertigen FC?
> ...


Anbei der DL von Danfoss, wie er auf der DL-Seite angeboten wird. Er enthält eine Beschreibung und einige FCs/FBs, mittels derer man via PB auf die VLTs zugreifen kann.

EDIT: Nu auch noch die GSD-Dateien anbei.


----------

